# need help with a sleeping bag



## Eaglescout1985 (Mar 31, 2004)

i am currently using a ems LT -20 that is so warm, but its a little bulky.  It came with a compression sack but due to the law of conservation of matter i can't lighten it with it (duh)  lol so im looking for a new winter sleeping bag that is light but yet still warm.  any suggestions?  also im looking for a good warm weather sleeping bag.  ems brand would be nice cause i can get a good discount once a year as an eaglescout.


----------



## Mike P. (Mar 31, 2004)

How old is your bag?  Is the LT -20 a synthetic? I know my LT +20's are.  Do you want to stay in synthetic or go to down.  Down will compress more & weigh less but in the last couple of years, synthetics have changed & one of the Polorguard fills now is almost as light & compresses almost as well as down.

As I'm sure you know (but in case others reading do not) down is lighter & warmer when dry but loses insulation capability when wet.  If you are only out with experienced winter campers, not an issue, I alsways worry about being in a tent with an inexperieced camper who brings in a water bottle & leaves it open without me noticing until after it's spilled in the tent.


----------



## coberg (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sleeping Bags*

EMS has a 45 deg. bag that has worked well for me, the Solstice.  It's synthetic, and very light.  There are many options for the -20 bag, it really depends on your preferences and wallet size.  I've always been happy with the North Face and Marmot.  And EMS is a nicely priced alternative.


----------



## Eaglescout1985 (Mar 31, 2004)

yeah its synthetic, but i think down may be the way to go.  i don't know why it never crossed my mind.  well, i did use to camp with a bunch of little kids in the scouts (oh man is my sleeping bag and sleeping pad stained) and ill check out the solstice.  oh yeah one more question, i carry a fleece, do i need it or is it a waste of space?


----------



## coberg (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sleeping Bags*

You need it!  I've often begun a hike in the mid 70s in the parking area and gotten to the summit where it's 50 deg.  At the very least, carry a windbreaker.


----------



## Eaglescout1985 (Mar 31, 2004)

no no no fleece blanket lol sorry i wasn't specific enough my bad.  yeah i have so many fleece jackets.  lol actually i have and ems vest and the ems polartec fleece and some random ones from like old navy and shit that were given to me.  lol don't worry ive got the layering system under the belt, i must have had that shit drilled into me forever.


----------

